# Nobile dends



## Gilda (Nov 30, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone could give me a guesstimate on how long blooms last on nobile dends. I have a Chinsai x unicum...Dend Charm


----------



## Bolero (Nov 30, 2007)

I would think at least 4 weeks, then a slow decline and you should get about 6 weeks or maybe slightly more out of them.

It also depends on how warm you grow the plant but you should get at least 4 to 6 weeks.


----------



## Gilda (Nov 30, 2007)

Bolero said:


> I would think at least 4 weeks, then a slow decline and you should get about 6 weeks or maybe slightly more out of them.
> 
> It also depends on how warm you grow the plant but you should get at least 4 to 6 weeks.



Thanks !


----------

